# Leanne - My First 'Experienced' Model Shoot.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Leanne agreed to let me shoot & I had a fantastic time.

Here are a few of my favourites which where taken down the local park
using natural light.

Comments please if you will.

1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Oh yes, picture No 2, great set of pins too. No 3 is nice too. She looks good.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very nice indeed!! (photography's not bad too ).

Seriously though mate, nice work :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

They look as professional as any picture you'd expect to see in a top magazine, great work :thumb:

Leanne looks fantastic, you've clearly got a knack for making her feel comfortable and getting the best out the shoot.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Two words :diiiiing, Dong ! :thumb:


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

snoop69 said:


> I had a fantastic time.


I bet you did 

Not qualified to comment on the photography but the shots look very good to me.

One question- how do you get away with photographing half-naked women in a public park? Do people not come walking past and wonder what's going on!?


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, Very very nice


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Great shots of a lovely ladee


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

In a Garth Algar styleee

"She's a toadul babe"


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Nice pics :thumb: How did you find it different with an experienced model?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning photos


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

keep up the good work with the pics dude


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

They are stunning mate, the detail you have captured is awesome...I was drawn to the eyes and lashes in the last photo. What camera do you use?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely work. Also interested to know what equipment was used.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

That's the best set you've posted so far. Excellent! Well done:thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Stunning pics!

If you want to know what was used right click on the pic and look at the properties :thumb: :

Orientation of image: 1
File change date and time: 2010:06:17 16:37:20
Image input equipment manufacturer: Canon
Image input equipment model: Canon EOS-1D Mark II
Software used: Watermark Factory 2.53
Person who created the image: Paul Wright
Copyright holder: Paul Wright Photography
Exposure time: 0.00125
F number: 3.2
Exposure program: 1
ISO speed rating: 100
Shutter speed: 9.64386
Aperture: 3.35614
Exposure bias: 0
Maximum lens aperture: 3
Metering mode: 5
Flash: 16
Lens focal length: 179
Focal plane X resolution: 3098.59
Focal plane Y resolution: 3097.88
Focal plane resolution unit: 2
Custom rendered: 0
Exposure mode: 1
White balance: 0
Scene capture type: 0


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow, thank you so very much for your comments :thumb:



Veedub18 said:


> They look as professional as any picture you'd expect to see in a top magazine, great work :thumb:


You dont know how much that means, thanks you.



Stevoraith said:


> One question- how do you get away with photographing half-naked women in a public park? Do people not come walking past and wonder what's going on!?


You have to calm & professional I guess. She has been doing this for a few years
& her confidence boosted mine. When people ask 'whats going on' you explain that its a fashion photoshoot & they usually watch for a few mins then go on there way.

Act dodgy & you will you will be approached differently.



03OKH said:


> Nice pics :thumb: How did you find it different with an experienced model?


Her confidence & ability to pose etc meant I had to get the images she wanted to
see. Her own ideas meant I only had to concentrate on getting the shoot without
worrying about weather her arms/legs etc where positioned correctly.

She did 70% of the work i guess.



Pezza4u said:


> They are stunning mate, the detail you have captured is awesome...I was drawn to the eyes and lashes in the last photo. What camera do you use?


Canon 1dmkII with a Sigma 70-200 Hsm Dg for these.



spitfire said:


> That's the best set you've posted so far. Excellent! Well done:thumb:


Thank you very much, appreciated.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice shots Sir, loads of detail and definition, well done.

I've not got the balls to do imaging such as this although I quite fancy a go.

Gary

PS, not bad for a Canon


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Really nice shots Snoop, like the others have said. 

Great detail in the eyes in the last shot, she's gorgeous too.

Found the Vapour Trail in #3 a little distracting, and what looks like a mole on #2 on the right side of her chest - I know you're not a fan of photoshopping but get those right and I reckon you've got magazine potential with these :thumb:

Getting better every time, I wish I could get portraits as right as you mate!


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

cracking shots, 1 & 4 are my fav's. Very bonny looking lady, lovely green eyes captured very well by your camera.


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Very nice shots. Really nice use of natty light too.
I'd love to work with an experienced model. They cost too much at the moment though (


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

These are really cracking.

I've decided not to offer crit regarding colours/light etc. when viewing from my company lappy as it is unreliable. But, as for the poses, focus and quality of the models legs.

They all look superb.


----------



## MRGTRSman (Mar 6, 2009)

That girl is PENG.

She shines bonny in Pic 2+3


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely shots mate, like them all well done 

Baz


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Damn she's hot


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great looking pics and model. You can really see the colour of her eyes in the last pic.

Chris.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

the first one - how far down did you drop the aperture? It looks like pretty far because of the not-quite PF on her dress.
two and three don't do much for me because of the poses, but the thing that distracts me more is the huge number of bangles. I don't think they suit the uncomplicated nature of the dress and facepaint.
It's close to blow-out on her right cheek (but I see 1/8000.. ND, maybe?) on 1, too. 
4 for me feels contrived, but then I prefer my women very much opinionated 

Nice set.

Bret


----------



## rallying1 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah 2nd shot for me, good composition and light, pretty model, well done!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Shes a honey.


----------

